# Happy Birthday Siren



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey Siren just wanted to be the first to wish you a 










Beautiful!!!
Just incase I miss your moms post!


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Happy B-day Siren. We want Pictures.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)




----------



## Martie (Jun 3, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Siren! Please thank your Mom for sharing all the wonderful photos of gorgeous you!


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

OMG..I can't believe this, she blossomed into a gorgeous young lady







SIREN


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday gorgeous girl!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

<span style='font-size: 17pt'><span style="color: #6600CC">*Happy Birthday Pretty Girl!!! Wishing you many, many more!!!*</span></span>


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

They must be out doing something really fun for Siren's special day!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

<span style="color: #FF9900">*Thanks everybody!!!!*</span>









<span style="color: #FF6600">*This in ME this mornin, waitin UN-PATIENTLY to go on R venture.* </span>


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow, Siren is already a year old?







Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

She looks very patient in her waiting picture!

Happy Bday Siren!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Where are the comparison pictures of her today with her stuffed buddy from 10 months ago??








Siren!! I hope you have a rocking kewl adventure today!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Presents?!! Where are the presents?!!! I'm not surprised you're being impatient Siren....you have to check for intruders in YOUR world!!!!

<span style="color: #CC33CC"><span style='font-size: 14pt'><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'>*HAPPY BIRTHDAY BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!*</span></span></span>


----------



## Rügen (Mar 19, 2008)

Happy Birthday Siren!









You've grown into such a stunning GSD~


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Yay Siren is a year old, WOOOOOOOOT!!!







you gorgeous girl!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Thanks again everyone. My birthday pics post in up in the pics section.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Tracy, you forgot the comparison picture!!


----------

